#  Der kleine Patient >   Meine Tochter klagt über starke Kopfschmerzen >

## Alexapaass

Hallo
ich mal wieder, es geht um Lena (4), sie habe ich am Do bitterlich weinend aus dem Kindergarten abgeholt, die Erzieherinen bekamen sie überhaupt nicht berühigt. Sie sagte immer nur Mama aua mein Kopf. Wir sind dann auch sofort nach Hause, da habe ich ihr ein Paracetamol Supp gegeben, wonach sie weinend in einen Tiefschlaf fiel (3Std lang), dann wurde sie genauso weinend wie sie eingeschlafen war auch wieder wach.
Die Nacht war der Horror, sie wurde aus dem Schlaf schreiend und weinend wach: Aua mein Kopf.
Ich hab dann am Fr. in der Praxis angerufen, und bekam für heute einen Termin. Wir also heute hin. Am Wochenende ging es so, es ging ihr zwar besser aber sie klagte halt immer wieder über Kopfschmerzen.
Mein Kia meinte ich soll sie beim Augenarzt vorstellen, da bei der letzten Untersuchung festgestellt wurde das sie auf beiden Augen eine Sehschwäche hat und das es Grenzwertig zur Brille hin war.
Wir sollen ein Kopfschmerztagebuch führen und wenn es nicht besser wird sollen wir nochmal kommen.

----------


## Alexapaass

Sorry hier der Rest.
Also das wäre es am WE so schlimm wie am Do gewesen, wäre ich glaube ich ins KH gefahren. Eben war es wieder soweit, sie wurde mal wieder schreiend, weinend wach. Ließ sich kaum beruhigen, habe ihr dann ein Nurofen Zäpfchen gegeben, jetzt schläft sie wieder. Ich muß morgen mit unserem Sohn zum KIA, dann werde ich davon berichten.
Muß ich mir ernste Gedanken machen?

----------


## AnD73

Kopfschmerzen können wirklich von einer Fehlsichtigkeit der Augen her kommen, weil sich das Auge die ganze Zeit anstrengen muss, um klare Bilder zu produzieren. Das es jedoch so massiv sein soll, kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen eigentlich nicht bestätigen. Meine Kopfschmerzen, wenn sie von den Augen herrührten, gingen beim Nachtschlaf immer weg. Schließlich entspannen die Augen wärend des Schlafens, sodass von dort keine neue Reizung erfolgt. Weiterhin hatte ich max. 3 mal im Monat Kopfschmerzen (ca. Stärke 7 von 10 Stärken). 
Aber Kinder funktionieren ja doch noch ein wenig anders als Erwachsene. Ich würde es aber dennoch nicht einfach darauf beruhen lassen, dass es nur die Augen sein sollen. Der Kinderarzt sollte sich hier schon noch ein wenig mehr anstrengen, schließlich können Kopfschmerzen viele verschiedene organische Ursachen haben und sind häufig nur ein Symptom. Man sollte schließlich die Ursache bekämpfen und nicht die Symptome. 
Kopfschmerzen sind für Erwachsene schon recht belastend, für ein Kind stelle ich mir das schon ganz schön schlimm vor (hatte, soweit ich mich erinnere, als Kind keine Kopfschmerzen).

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vielleicht ist das alles auch nur Theater von deiner Tochter!
Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber bei den vielen Themen die du wegen ihr schon eröffnet hast, zwing sich mir diese Frage auf. 
Wir haben selber 3 Kinder, ich weiß also von was ich rede(!), die versuchen immer wieder einen aus zuspielen bzw. sich auf zuspielen, unter anderem weil das Interessant macht.... 
Lass die Kopfschmerzen von einem Neurologen abklären.

----------


## Alexapaass

Danke für die mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Antworten, also ich glaube nicht das es nur Theater ist. Wenn doch, ist sie eine verdammt gute Schauspielerin und könnte damit richtig Geld verdienen. 
Klar können Kinder ganz tramatisch weinen, obwohl so wie sie geweint und schmerzen hatte kann das nicht sein.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal nen Termin am Fr. beim Augenarzt (nächste Woche) und werde das mit den erneuten Kopfschmerzen heute Nacht werde ich gleich nochmal mit dem KIA besprechen

----------


## AnD73

Mit 4 sollte deine Tochter grundsätzlich noch keine stressbedingten Kopfschmerzen haben. 
Hat sie denn außer KiTa/Tagesmutter noch andere Termine unter der Woche?

----------


## Alexapaass

Sie geht jeden Morgen bis 14:00 in den Kiga, danach ist sie zu Hause oder hin und wieder bei Freunden spielen.
Zusätzlich geht sie einmal die Woche für 1 Std. zum Kinderturnen, sonst hat sie keine Termine.
Ich denke das ist überschaubar, also kein großer Streß

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Alexa,
kann es sein, dass es im Kindergarten Situationen gibt, mit der deine Tochter nicht umgehen kann und sie deshalb Kopfweh bekommt? Ich kenne sowas von meiner jüngsten Tochter in ihrer Schulzeit, sie hatte immer Bauchweh, wenn sie mit jemandem nicht zurechtkam. Wäre vielleicht mal ganz gut, mit der Erzieherin zu sprechen,

----------


## Alexapaass

wir hatten letzte Woche ein Entwicklungsgespräch im Kiga wo auch über so sachen gesprochen wurde. Aber die Erzieherinen haben mir versichert das alles in Ordnung sei. Lena hätte keine Schwirigkeiten, würde alles mit Begeisterung machen und es gäbe nichts wo sie Probleme mit hat.
Auch an dem Do wo es so schlimm war mit den Schmerzen, sei alles in Ordnung gewesen, sie hätte morgen noch voll Eiifer den Geburtstag eines Kindes in der Gruppe mitgefeiert, Kuchen gegessen und so wie alle anderen auch Mittags keinen Hunger gehabt. Also genau wie alle anderen Kinder.
Ach so, nein sie hat kein Problem damit das ein anderes Kind Geburtstag hat und sie nicht, das kommt ja öfter vor aber sie hatte danach nie Kopfschmerzen.
Ach das mit den Bauchschmerzen in der Schule kenn ich auch gut, von unserem Sohn. Das war im 1. Schuljahr ganz extrem, aber immer nur Freitags. Ich hätte den Wecker danach stellen können

----------


## Nachtigall

Habt ihr schon mal auf Körperhaltung, Füße, Schuhe usw. geachtet? Wenn da was nicht ganz stimmt, können auch schubweise ganz furchtbare Kopfschmerzen auftreten, weil sich die Muskulatur immer mehr verkrampft. Meiner Tochter hat da nur KG geholfen. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob sich das bei kleinen Kindern auch schon so auswirken kann.

----------


## Alexapaass

also die Schuhe sind o.K., Lena hat seit Geburt Probleme mit der li. Hüfte, die war wohl nicht richtig ausgebildet, da sie von der 24.-39.SSW in Beckendlage lag und der li Fuß sich unten quer gestellt hatte. Sie mußte aber nur Breitgewickelt werden.
Ach so der li. Fuß ist etwas nach innen gedreht, immer noch. Manchmal hab ich auch das gefühl das sie oft im Hohlkreuz steht

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich würde das mal von einem Orthopäden begutachten lassen. Denn eine Fehlstellung macht, dass Muskeln, Sehnen und Bänder usw. auch fehlbelastet werden. Diese Fehlbelastung kann sich über die ganze Muskulatur nach oben ziehen. So hat es jedenfalls meine Physiotherapeutin in der Reha erklärt.

----------


## Alexapaass

ja ich werde nachher mal beim Orthopäden anrufen und mir nen Termin geben lassen

----------


## AnD73

> Sie geht jeden Morgen bis 14:00 in den Kiga, danach ist sie zu Hause oder hin und wieder bei Freunden spielen.
> Zusätzlich geht sie einmal die Woche für 1 Std. zum Kinderturnen, sonst hat sie keine Termine.
> Ich denke das ist überschaubar, also kein großer Streß

 So sieht/sah das Programm unserer Kinder auch aus. Ich denke nicht, dass sie da überfordert sind. Also Stress wegen zu vieler Termine ist wohl definitiv auszuschließen. 
Aber mit den Augen und der fehlerhaften Körperhaltung sind ja zwei Ansätze, die weiter verfolgt werden können. Ich hoffe, deine Tochter ist bald wieder schmerzfrei.

----------


## Alexapaass

das hoffe ich auch, ich weiß mir dann auch nicht so richtig zu helfen, oder besser gesagt man kann der Maus nicht helfen, außen einem Zäpfen und warten bis es besser wird. Ach so ganz wichtig, viel kucheln, aber im nächsten Moment wird man wieder weggeschupst.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich würde mal die Kirche im Dorf lasssen, die Kleine ist 4! 
Kauf dir in der Apotheke, Plazebozäpfchen und gib ihr die beim nächsten Mal... 
Wenn die wirken, kannst du dir deinen Teil denken!

----------


## AnD73

Grundsätzlich neige ich auch dazu, nicht alles, was unsere Kinder sagen, auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Dass eins unserer älteren Kinder in der Nacht aufgewacht wäre und über Kopfschmerzen geklagt hätte, habe ich allerdings noch nie überlegt. Sie sagen höchstens, dass sie was Schlimmes geträumt haben und noch einmal auf Toilette wollen. 
Die Aussage, dass es Kopfschmetzen hat, würde ich dann mitten in der Nacht schon ernst nehmen. So gute Schauspieler sind die lieben Kleinen dann nämlich auch nicht. Dass sie am Abend vor dem Schlafengehen noch über Schmerzen geklagt haben, wäre Nachts eigentlich vergessen. Außer es sind wirklich Schmerzen da, dann kommt der Hinweis auch nachts.

----------


## Alexapaass

@Patientenschubser danke für den Tip mit den Plazebozäpfchen, aber nach langen überlegen habe ich beschlossen sowas nicht zu tun. Wenn du das mit deinen Kindern machst soll mir das egal sein, aber ich mit meinen nicht. 
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das Kopfschmerzen in dem Alter nicht normal sind.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mach was du denkst! 
Ich hatte das (Placebo´s) bei meinen Kindern nicht nötig, da es ein solches Theater bei uns nicht gab. 
Ich stehe schon lange in meinem Beruf und weiß wie toll Kinder schauspielern können!!!

----------


## Alexapaass

Na da hast du ja Glück das du so normale Kinder hast!!!!
Na dann laß ich meine Tochter weiter schauspielern, und nein ich habe auch keine Placebos nötig.

----------


## Alexapaass

Ich mal wieder, auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich nerve, aber wem es so geht der muß das ja nicht lesen.
Heute Nacht und heute Morgen wurde Lena wieder mal von Kopfschmerzen wach, heute Morgen hatte sie dann zusätzlich 39,5 Fieber (Gestern Abend war sie zwar auch heiß, ich habe aber da kein Fieber gemessen, vom Gefühl her lag sie aber auch so bei 39).
Seit So hat sie ja Husten, wir inhalieren seit dem auch wieder höher Dosiert mit Salbutamol. Heute Morgen hörte sie sich furchtbar an, hatte Husten (ganz komisch) und sie atmete ganz komisch (unsere letzte Lungenentzündung war 09/11).
Also habe ich mal wieder beim KIA angerufen, wir waren dann auch um 10:00 da, er hat sich Lena angeguckt, hat sie Husten lassen und meinte: das hört sich ja furchtbar an.
Dann hat er sie abgehört und meinte: Die Lunge ist nicht frei, und es hört sich an wie ein akuter Asthmaanfall. Er ließ sie dann mit Salbutamol und Flutide inhalieren, dadurch wurde es leicht besser. 
Er meinte das der Befund extrem massiv ist. 
Wenn sie heute Nacht schlechter wird, oder so wie heute Morgen, dann soll ich ihr ein Rectodelt Zäpfchen geben. Sollte es tagsüber sein soll ich in der Praxis anrufen.
Am Fr sollen wir vor dem WE nochmal zum abhören kommen.
Er meinte das ihm Lena nicht gefällt.
Wir sollen 4x2 Hub Salbutamol, 2x2 Hub Flutide und Antibiotika geben

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Alexapass
ich habe es dir schon mehr wie einmal geschrieben.
Bitte nicht zu einem Thema mehrere Themenbeiträge eröffnen, das macht alles nur unnötig kompliziert.

----------


## Alexapaass

@Patientenschubser ich habe es verstanden aber mir geht es ja in meinem letzten Beitrag um die sache mit dem Husten und nciht um die Kopfschmerzen. Falls dir das aufgefallen ist

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es geht immer noch um deine Tochter und ihre Erkrankungen!
Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn das du ständig neue Themen eröffenst!
Aufgefallen ist mir nur das sie jetzt zu den kopfschmerzen Fieber und Husten hat...
 aber immer noch Kopfschmerzen

----------


## Alexapaass

ja das ist richtig, die Kopfschmerzen sind noch da, aber derzeit haben wir ja ne Erklärung dafür.

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo ich wollte von unserer Nacht berichten.
Die war der Horror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also ich hab ihr nach Rücksprache mit dem Kinderarzt vor dem Einschlafen das Rectodelt gegeben nach 15 Min wurde es auch besser, schade nur das es nicht die ganze Nacht anhielt.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft ich diese Nacht wach war, wenn nicht durch Lenas weinen dann durch Husten, röcheln oder pfeiffen der Atmung.
Ich hatte irgendwie die Hoffnung das sie wenigsten länger schläft heute Morgen, aber um 6:30 war die Nacht zu ende.
Sie hat derzeit 38,9 trotz Antibiose (klar weiß ich das das Antibiotika ne Zeit braucht bis es wirkt=
Der Husten ist furchtbar, hört sich an als würde da die Lunge gleich rauskommen.
Jetzt sitzt sie auf dem Sofa und guckt Fernseh und röchelt vor sich hin.
Ich soll ja morgen zur Kontrolle zum Kinderarzt kommen, 
Sollte ich besser heute noch da anrufen oder bis morgen warten?

----------


## spokes

wieso fragst du hier im Forum immer nach der Erlaubnis, ob du mit der Lütten zum Arzt gehen darfst?? Das verstehe ich nicht.

----------


## Alexapaass

Ich hab nicht nach Erlaubnis gefragt, ich wollte nur eure Meinung hören,

----------


## spokes

so kommt es aber hier an...

----------


## Alexapaass

so ist es aber nicht gemeint

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir machen das jetzt so! 
Wenn du meinst du müsstest mit der Kleinen zum Arzt dann geh und berichtet hinterher.   

> Sollte ich besser heute noch da anrufen oder bis morgen warten?

 Das liest sich schon so wie spokes das geschrieben hat.... oder?

----------


## Muschel

Meine Güte, bei so starken Beschwerden, wie sie Deine Tochter wohl hat, würde ich den Rechner auslassen und zum Arzt eilen.  
Ich würde diese Kopfschmerzen übrigens nicht dem Asthmaanfall (oder was auch immer es jetzt ist) zuordnen, denn die K-Schmerzen hatte sie doch schon Tage vorher. Vielleicht einfach mal weniger hier posten und um "Erlaubnis" fragen, so kommt es auch bei mir an, als einfach mal die Lütte schnappen und zu den Fachärzten gehen. In der Regel werden Kinder nicht abgewiesen, man muß halt Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen.  
Alles in allem meine ich aber eher, daß Du ein bißchen dramatisierst und sie in ihren Kopfschmerzen sehr bestätigst. Du gibst ihr alle Aufmerksamkeit, wuselst wahrscheinlich immer um sie rum, wenn sie weint. Ob vor Schmerzen, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.  
Als Arzthelferin solltest Du eigentlich in der Lage sein, die entsprechenden Schritte auch ohne ein Forum in die Wege zu leiten.  
Ich bin echt fassunglos, wenn ich das hier von Dir so lese...  
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## Alexapaass

Danke Muschel für die super Antwort. Klar bin ich Arzthelferin und klar macht man sich als Mutter gedanken, bei anderen ist es immer was anderes als beim eigenen Kind. Ich finde es aber gut das du durch den Rechner sehen kannst wie ich mich bei meinem Kind verhalte.
Falls es jemanden interssiert, ich war heute nochmal beim KIA. Wer mehr wissen will kann mir ja ne Nachricht schreiben.
Danke jedenfalls allen die mir auch ne vernünftige Antwort gegeben haben

----------


## Muschel

@Alexapaass, mit genauso einer Reaktion Deinerseits rechnete ich beim Schreiben meines Beitrages.  
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.  
Ich kann Dich nicht sehen, ich habe Vermutungen angestellt, wie auch das Wort "wahrscheinlich" impliziert! 
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## Alexapaass

Also Mschel,
ich wusel nicht ständig um mein Kind herum. Ich habe nämlich auch sonst noch was zu tun, und nein sie bekommt nicht direkt was gegen die Kopfschmerzen sobald sie kommt. Ich warte schon eine gewisse Zeit und wenn es dann nicht besser wird dann bekommt sie Medis. Denn auch von zuvielen Medis können Kopfschmerzen kommen.
Derzeitiger Stand ist das sie nicht mehr über Kopfschmerzen geklagt hat

----------


## Muschel

Und was ist nun mit dem röchelnden Husten??

----------


## Alexapaass

Also er hat sie abgehört und gemeint das klingt nicht gut, gar nicht gut. Er hat uns dann ins KH zum Röntgen Thorax geschickt, Gott sei dank nicht schon wieder ne Lungenentzündung.
Wir sollen jetzt mal das Salbu bei 4x2 Hub lassen, aber das Flutide von 2x2 auf 3x2 Hub bis Sonntag erhöhen. Dann muß es aber besser sein, sonst muß er sich was anderes überlegen.
Was ihm halt auch nicht gefällt ist das sie immer noch Fieber hat.

----------


## Alexapaass

Der Stand der Dinge (für alle die es interessiert): Lena fiebert immer noch, d.h. sie wurde heute Morgen wach und meinte: Mama mir ist heiß und kalt. Ich hab dann mal an der Stirn gefühlt und Fieber gemessen da hatte sie 39,5 also hab ich ihr ein Nurofen Zäpf gegeben, danach ist sie auch wieder eingeschlafen. 
Den ganzen Tag über hat sie um die 39,0, aber sie ist eigendlich ganz gut trauf, nur hin und wieder etwas knatischig.
Essen klapt ganz gut, trinken ist nicht ganz so gut.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Husten heute auch wieder mehr geworden, aber nicht so das er lockerer wird.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt was der KIA morgen beim abhören sagt, und ob er evtl mal Blut abnimmt, oder was er machen will.
Ich denke nur das das Antibiotika langsam mal wirken müßte, sie bekommt es heute den 5. Tag

----------


## Alexapaass

Also wir waren nach einer erneuten Fiebernacht heute Morgen beim KIA, der hat Lena abgehört und gemeint das sich das noch nicht besser anhört, und das mit dem Fieber gefällt ihm auch nicht, vor allem nicht da wir heute den 6. Tag Antibiose haben.
Er hat ihr jetzt ein zusätzliches Antibiotika verschrieben, inhalieren sollen wir weiter hoch dosiert, und am Fr. müßen wir nochmal hin

----------


## Alexapaass

Nur mal so zur Info, ich war heute mit Lena beim Augenarzt. Sie bekommt jetzt eine Brille, aber die Ärztin meinte wir sollen das mit den Kopfschmerzen trotzdem im Auge behalten, sie wüste halt nicht ob es wirklich nur von den Augen kommt.

----------

